# Snails and substrate



## sudhirr (Apr 12, 2019)

Using Stratum planted tank substrate from Fluval. Tank stocking has both shrimps and netrite snails. No issues. Snails require more GH in the water.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

jimmurphy710 said:


> Hello all, so looking to start my first planted tank and struggling a little trying to decide what type of substrate to use knowing that I want a couple Mystery snails or some type of snail around that size. Looking for recommendations with what has worked for anyone. I was look8ng at the seachem flourite but found a post about that leaching copper so I guess that rules that out.
> 
> Thanks


There are a lot of people using seachem flourite and have snails and/or shrimp. I wouldn't read too much into one or two people with dead invertebrates. The fact is that most of the time something in our tanks die we really don't know what ultimately caused it. We make guesses but that's all we have.

Anyway I am frankly not aware of any commonly used substrate that doesn't work with snails. I have used eco-complete, gravel, sand, safe-t-sorb and combinations of the above and all work fine. 

Similar sized snails include nerites which lay eggs that don't hatch but are annoying to remove, and ramshorn snails which will reproduce in your aquarium so long as there is food for them to do so. There are also trapdoor snails which are pretty cool but I haven't kept them yet so no personal experience with them.

Most common reasons people have snail deaths is 1) starvation of the snail when introduced too early in an aquarium and 2) disease.


----------



## jimmurphy710 (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks for the information m, was looking St the seachem fluorite so I will continue with my plans.


----------



## jimmurphy710 (Dec 18, 2019)

Do I have to use something like the seachem for plants to grow or can I just use regular gravel? I am looking at 3-5 gallon tank and wanted to put a couple plants in it.


----------



## AcidGambit (Aug 30, 2018)

I've had multiple mystery snails and nerites with seachem flourite without issue.


----------



## stephenscapes (Dec 19, 2019)

Keep in mind that if you want to grow any carpeting plants that you may have issues with Flourite. I’m running Flourite Dark and the dwarf hair grass I planted is having trouble spreading. Fin were to do it again I would go with something softer like controsoil, ADA Amazonia or one the less expensive soils. 

I also have shrimp and snails in my tank and there’s are no issues.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

jimmurphy710 said:


> Do I have to use something like the seachem for plants to grow or can I just use regular gravel? I am looking at 3-5 gallon tank and wanted to put a couple plants in it.


Very fine gravel or coarse sand works fine. I have 3 tanks with HTH pool filter sand in them right now. 2 have it mixed with safe t sorb the other with gravel. All are growing plants.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Fluorite won’t kill your snails with copper. All internet rumors. 

But if you want good advice on substrate you really need to be more specific on type of planted tank your going for. 

High tech with high light and CO2 or more a low tech easy beginner setup with snails, betta and few easy, foolproof plants to decorate it.


----------



## jimmurphy710 (Dec 18, 2019)

Excellent responses thank you so far. Really on the fence high or low tech. I need to understand CO2 more and substrate to grow plants to really understand what needs to be done. Cost isn’t that much of an issue more a learning process. Think I narrowed my tank down to a Lifegard Aquatics 5g kit with everything, anyone have any experience with that tank kit, is the light any good that comes with it.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

jimmurphy710 said:


> Excellent responses thank you so far. Really on the fence high or low tech. I need to understand CO2 more and substrate to grow plants to really understand what needs to be done. Cost isn’t that much of an issue more a learning process. Think I narrowed my tank down to a Lifegard Aquatics 5g kit with everything, anyone have any experience with that tank kit, is the light any good that comes with it.


Between high and low tech main differences really comes down to how much work you want to put into tank every week. Fast growth rates of high tech require constant pruning/husbandry and initially constant monitoring until find dosing/maintenance routine that works for your tank. 

You might even consider basically a no tech soil tank. Look at @minorhero custom vase buildup as textbook example of how to do it. 

https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1297619-custom-fish-bowl-tank-forum-gave-me.html


----------



## fishydaze (May 1, 2009)

One thing I note about the set up you are looking at is "preset" heater, so you won't be able to adjust temp...but it doesn't say what temp it's set at? 
And also limited info re the LED light provided....just that's it's LED, nothing about what spectrum or lumen. Plenty of lowlights plants will prob do fine with it and with no co2 (Anubias, java ferns, crypts, java mosses) which will let you develop maintenance skills gradually since they will grow at a reasonable pace (with regular water changes and rich substrate and ferts added). Then you can step up w a brighter nano light that clips on the side of the tank ( I have been enjoying the ones that you can customize the spectrum with your phone, like Fluval Nano) and you can consider co2. Those plants I listed will be fine and slow growing without it.


----------



## fishydaze (May 1, 2009)

Forgot original ?: substrates I have used: eco_complete red (mixed, crushed red rock gravel style) and amazonia light aquasoil (brown and medium nutrient rich, compared to the black amazonia aquasoil). I spent some time thinking about main landscape rocks before selecting the soil, e.g. the ecocomplete looked amazing with my chunks of red petrified wood.And snails were happy invaders either way. Remember that snails need algae: you might wait to establish the tank before popping in the snails. Starving snails are sad. (CAn feed blanched zucchini if needed)


----------

